# BobCAD Guitar Neck Surfacing



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

I know a few people have asked me about how to do this type of surfacing. 



free image hosting

One of the trick I found was using spline curves instead of lines and arcs. 



upload pic



free image hosting




host images




photo sharing sites



upload pics


----------

